# Would You Go Skydiving?



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

Would you? Could you take the sheer momentum, the thrill of doing such a thing? Or is this too extreme for your tastes?

I sure as hell would! It sounds fun as hell and you'd get such a huge adrenaline rush from doing it! :laughing:


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

You: Would you go skydiving?
Me: Would you gouge out your eyes and eat them?


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah! I'd be scared out of my mind, but why let that stop me? :happy:


----------



## noosabar (Mar 14, 2010)

I have skydived on numerous occasions, I fail to see the buzz in it. Your at 14 000 feet and nothing really seems to move at that altitude. You know your falling but the ground isn't racing at you cause its so far away, I felt suspended in a really windy place. Under canopy your not getting your ass blown off and you can toggle left and right with the wind chattering through the cells of the chute. peacefull. Exiting the aircraft is the most exciting part.
I think bungee is more of a buzz as your closer to the ground and I comes at you fast ( or you at it)


----------



## Neutron (Sep 24, 2010)

I've been before.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Only if its free! 
Sounds scary but why not?


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Hm. I'm afraid of flying on planes, but jumping out of one doesn't seem that bad. Sounds like so much fun. And I would totally scream Leroy Jenkins as I jumped out of the plane.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Not only would I do it. I'd do it right NOW and naked too. :happy:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm terrified of heights. I can't even climb more than three steps up a ladder without having my knees shake. I don't think I will be skydiving any time soon.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I skydive regularly, so that's a yes. Like Noosabar said, it's actually relaxing after the jump.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

I'd love to.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

I went for my 30th dressed as a super-hero... cape and all. I said I wanted to learn fly. It was a blast I would do it again


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

I've done most things but if someone has a suggestion of something exciting I'm game


----------



## lylyness (Jul 31, 2010)

Meh. I might do it just to prove that I wasn't scared. But I don't think I'd enjoy it. :dry:


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

I voted Hell No. I have a fear of falling. So falling from several thousand feet off the ground, just doesn't sound appealing to me. Not to mention I have the worst luck out of everyone I know. A failed parachute is a distinct possibility...


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

God said:


> I skydive regularly, so that's a yes. Like Noosabar said, it's actually relaxing after the jump.


Jumping's easy; it's the falling part that I don't know about . . .


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

I've done it before. I do High Altitude low opening. the first Time was cool parchuted with a Marine the second time he pushed me out the back of the c-130. The third time I did it alone not being scared


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd be scared but I'd do it. I love the feelilng of beating a fear. I get this inner calm that makes the inital panic worth it...plus it just seems like a lot of fun!


----------



## Half Robot (Sep 27, 2010)

totally would. i have always wanted to do it and it going to happen in a near future.


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind (May 5, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> Jumping's easy; it's the falling part that I don't know about . . .


I can deal with the jumping and falling, it's the 10 or so seconds I would have to ponder my demise after my chute didn't open that I have a hard time with.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd be up for it up until the moment I have to jump out of the airplane. I'll try to back out, fail, and get pushed out of the airplane. Once on the ground I'll wonder why I was ever scared in the first place.

So, in short, I'd definitely do it.


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

EXCELLENT! Most of the people here on perC would skydive! It looks as if a vast majority of everybody here are either very adventurous or high Ps. Good then I'm not alone in my zeal for going skydiving! :wink:


----------



## Werewolfen (Sep 1, 2009)

It's something I have on my list to do by Summer 2011 , but paragliding is something I really want to take up for the beautiful pictures I can take, as I live in a great location for it.


----------



## Staryu (Jun 28, 2010)

absolutely.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> Jumping's easy; it's the falling part that I don't know about . . .


That's the best part. You don't even feel the speed, there's no lurch like going down a rollercoaster. It just feels floaty and kind of buoyant...idk, it's hard to describe.

I always go for the highest jumps, because it means longer free fall and it feels no different from going from the lowest jumps.

And plus, either way, if NONE of the parachutes open, you're going to die, whether you jumped from 11,000 ft or 18000.

I plan to go through training, because I'd love to do solo jumps (MUCH cheaper), and perhaps teach skydiving and direct jumps for a living. MAN, I can't think of a better dream job. :laughing:


----------



## Vanargand (Jul 28, 2010)

I think I'd do it, I might freak out about it though! :crazy:


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

Ben said:


> I'd be up for it up until the moment I have to jump out of the airplane. I'll try to back out, fail, and get pushed out of the airplane. Once on the ground I'll wonder why I was ever scared in the first place.
> 
> So, in short, I'd definitely do it.


Yep, same here.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

I went two weeks ago for my birthday!!!! 18,000ft! It was awesome!


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

God said:


> That's the best part. You don't even feel the speed, there's no lurch like going down a rollercoaster. It just feels floaty and kind of buoyant...idk, it's hard to describe.
> 
> *I always go for the highest jumps, because it means longer free fall *and it feels no different from going from the lowest jumps.
> 
> ...


Hmm... are you sure you're an ENFJ there? It seems like you've got quite the developed P side to you.


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

FUCK YEAH to skydiving!!!! :crazy:


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I would love to! It would be amazing. :laughing:


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Never.............


----------



## acey86 (Nov 24, 2010)

havent been yet, but WANT TO SOON...
so damn expensive though...


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

Neverrrrrrr


----------



## z5500x4 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have been wanting to go skydiving. Even though I have profuse fear of heights. The thought of skydiving is quite titillating, but I might freak out when I get on the aeroplane, however I would still probably jump.


----------



## A Thewiouth Fellow (Mar 3, 2010)

I... don't care? Idk. It just doesn't sound all that appealing to me. I mean, I wouldn't mind going, I just don't think I'd be as excited about doing it as much as other people. Not one of those "bucket list" sort of experiences for me. I'd probably just shrug it off and go one with my life.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Meh this is a boring question. OF COURSE I would answer yes.


----------



## Azwan (Nov 2, 2010)

*Hell yes! SIGN ME UP, BABY*


----------



## Wire (Dec 11, 2010)

Skydiving is something that I've been wanting to try for years. I think it would be incredibly exciting.


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

No thank you.


----------



## pepsimale (Dec 14, 2010)

been there and done it


----------



## petals of stone (Jun 28, 2010)

Definitely.

Exploring your limits- sounds fun. :laughing:


----------



## dreamer 1977 (Dec 14, 2010)

Definitely.

I'm kind of a closet thrill-seeker.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I want to so badly! I figure you're just as likely to die every time you get in your car and drive somewhere or something. We're always taking risks, so why not take a fun one? It's really not THAT dangerous.


----------



## bobz (Dec 2, 2010)

im afraid of heights...


----------



## uncreative_name (Sep 24, 2010)

Heights is one of my few fears. There's no way I could do it. Usually I can bring myself to do things I'm not crazy about just one time, for the "experience." This is something I feel I'm not missing out on.


----------



## willhite2 (Dec 22, 2010)

YES YES YES YES YES!

I love bring afraid of heights! :crazy:


----------



## One Dreamboat (Oct 9, 2009)

I've bungee jumped, twas exhilarating! Now bring on Skydiving, yes! Though it shall be very frightening up that high, at least the person on top will pull the parachute otherwise in my shocked state I don't think I would find it. ^^


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

No. I'm fine with heights and planes, for the most part. But I don't think I could take the speed at which I would fall.


----------



## bobz (Dec 2, 2010)

willhite2 said:


> YES YES YES YES YES!
> 
> I love bring afraid of heights! :crazy:


----------



## bobz (Dec 2, 2010)

Paranoid Android said:


> No. I'm fine with heights and planes, for the most part. But I don't think I could take the speed at which I would fall.


same here. i not only am afraid of heights, but i hate the tingly feeling that falling gives you, if it's at speed. i found this out when i went to Busch gardens Williamsburg and rode Apollo's Chariot. i didnt ride roller coasters at least for the rest of my visit, since it had been the first roller coaster i had ever been on, and i made the mistake of tensing up to the feeling.


----------



## willhite2 (Dec 22, 2010)

bobz said:


>


Sky diving is a form of thrill seeking... there would be no thrill in it, if I wasn't afraid. Without a fear of heights, skydiving loses some of its fun.:happy:

The tingly falling sensation though is a valid reason to not want to sky-dive... that would be obnoxious. :sad:


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

No I woudn't it's crazy plus I'm not a thrill seeker


----------



## phoelomek (Nov 28, 2010)

I'd most likely die of a heart attack upon looking outside the door before I even stepped off the plane. :crazy:

That's a big honkin' HELL to the NO for me.


----------



## bengalcat (Dec 8, 2010)

I've tandem sky-dived and loved it. As someone said on the first page it wasn't really a huge adrenaline rush though. With freefall it just feels exactly like when you're standing with a lot of wind blowing against you. Then the sitting in the harness, floating down part is really quiet and uneventful (though would be eventful if a gust of wind stole you away...). The only freaky bit was that when the cord was pulled and we had to transition between freefall and floating down. That's when you feel gravity and the stomach does a little flip. 

What I loved about it was having that feeling of space around my whole body, and having such an amazing wide view of the world around me. It made me conscious of how as humans we're always attached to something, that we kind of slide along the face of the earth. 

Contrary to what I imagined it wasn't scary at all, it turned out to be ridiculously relaxing and inspiring. The thrill I got upon landing was from how it felt like it opened my mind and way of seeing the world up. I definitely want to do it again.


----------



## Teigue (Jun 8, 2010)

Sounds like a fun time=)


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Not only would I do it. I'd do it right NOW and naked too. :happy:


...and I'd be there right behind you also wearing my au naturel suit. 

The only problem I see is the money matter so if someone would pay if I did it au naturel than the above is valid!


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

No.




INTJ


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

I’ve got about 35 jumps as a paratrooper, all training to go to war. Had 1 combat jump that got cancelled. We never got off the ground.

Parachuting was a means of transportation from point A to B, nothing more.

Sky diving is different, of course, but to me it is still risk vs. gain. The risk is death or a crippling injury. The gain is a rush. I’ve seen the injuries, and had a parachute malfunction myself. I’ll pass on recreational parachute jumping.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Yes. I already did a Bungee Jump.


----------

